# Custom Crayfish Tank Build



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Okay everyone, I'm going to be making a crayfish breeding tank. I have had this idea for a while and since I'm starting my planted tank and need to use the rimless 15G I have them in for that project, what better time to try it out? 

I've read they need horizontal space, and could care less about vertical space. There isn't much out there in terms of such a tank so I am going to get a few pieces of glass cut to make my own. This is going to be a super low budget build so anyone who can help with that I am very open to comments and/or suggestions. Also if you'd like to contribute to the supplies/equipment portion of it I will hopefully be able to repay the favor with some nice feeder crays down the road. 

I have:

(2) 16 3/8"x9" (4mm)
(1) 35"x41" (5mm) <---- Thanks MEDHBSI! Some of my first batch of feeders will be going to you for sure 
(1) Garbage can full) Pea gravel
(8) mixed crayfish scattered in my tanks
(1) berried crayfish in my cray tank - soon to be converted to a planted tank <---- Thanks MEDHBSI! See comment above 
(2) small pump rated for 3 gallons - want one rated for at least 30 gallons - will have to upgrade when budget allows, but as long as I do somewhat regular water changes this should get me by. Crays are not very sensitive to water conditions from my experience.

Need:
Better pump(s)
Air Pump(s)
PVC Pipe
Lighting (undecided if I'll be planting or not). It's sooooo tempting because it is such a low tank I think it would be a great growing tank. Would need to be cold water plants because I'm not planning on heating the tank.


I may be sub-dividing the tank to house babies/juveniles/adults in different compartments so they can share the same water through their entire lives (for stability reasons). Also it would be good to move them when they start picking on smaller offspring. I want to keep loss down so there is more food for fish.

Let me know if I missed anything or I should be thinking about anything differently. Build will be starting as soon as I take some pics. I'm going to document this one on my blog 

C


----------

